
Tissue Nanotransfection - justintocci
Anyone have any real information on this?
======
justintocci
I can see the news items all over but no real information on how it works,
what the mechanism is, where the papers have been published, etc
[https://www.bing.com/search?q=Ohio+State+device+heals+organs...](https://www.bing.com/search?q=Ohio+State+device+heals+organs&filters=tnTID%3a%228F7CBB53-CA98-4b4d-9FEB-950F12AFB2BD%22+tnVersion%3a%222068690%22+segment%3a%22popularnow.carousel%22+tnCol%3a%220%22+tnOrder%3a%22e803ea85-5b48-48d8-bcac-86e4c90c56ce%22&FORM=CNTPNH)

~~~
sp332
You can edit your original comment for up to two hours. You don't have to make
a new comment for each update.

------
pimmdphd
Knowing a little inside info about this development I must add a big word of
caution on this science. It may be possible to add this type of coding in an
optical format, in short the code may be able to be added say to a video and
when someone watches the video the optical tissues in their eyes and retina
may begin to transfer into whatever form of tissue is coded. This may indeed
be able to effect brain tissue by this route of administration and that is
terrifying!

~~~
Logicwax
Doesn't this require a physical package of some sort of bio material to be
delivered to the cell, with electricity being used to open the cell membranes
and push it through via ions? If I'm understanding that correctly, then how do
you make the leap to optical-only transfer? It's almost as if you're claiming
that an optical signal could somehow cause a buffer-overflow exploit in the
cone/rod cells of a human eye, and then root the cell's "kernel" and start
making run-time patches. And that sounds like a completely different
scientific breakthrough than what this TNT stuff sounds like. could you
elaborate any further?

~~~
Pardisheny
Does sound interesting tho, just extrapolating but light/photons do contain
energy and hence may just be able to initiate such an action. May depend on
the type of display being used .

------
joonisboss
So I was curious about this and read the supplemental pdf, thank you
justintocci. The technology hinges on Nanochannel Electroporation as the
storage and delivery vehicle for the DNA. Found the following paper (scrapped
the url from Wiley) that goes into detail. The potential here is insane!

Joined Hacker News just to share it. :)

[http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/store/10.1002/advs.201500111/...](http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/store/10.1002/advs.201500111/asset/advs201500111.pdf?v=1&amp;t=j63yp6z9&amp;s=fcce8c62c7a4f0c0792b162e1abcebf55c0edb7e)

------
162256
here are the supplemental data that have been released as "Topical tissue
nano-transfection mediates non-viral stroma reprogramming and rescue"
[http://www.nature.com/nnano/journal/vaop/ncurrent/extref/nna...](http://www.nature.com/nnano/journal/vaop/ncurrent/extref/nnano.2017.134-s1.pdf)

------
cakra
It looks like it is being advanced as a proprietary technology and they don't
want to publish on the mechanism until it is commercialized. However there is
a patent
[http://www.google.com.pg/patents/WO2010012077A1?cl=en](http://www.google.com.pg/patents/WO2010012077A1?cl=en)

~~~
162256
I don't believe that patent is the relevant one.

------
grayzilla
David Langford had a really great FAQ about this technology over on the
comp.basilisk FAQ newsgroup:

[http://ansible.uk/writing/c-b-faq.html](http://ansible.uk/writing/c-b-
faq.html)

------
justintocci
[https://www.theengineer.co.uk/tnt-tissue-
regeneration/](https://www.theengineer.co.uk/tnt-tissue-regeneration/)

this gives better info of how it works but still no paper

~~~
162256
see supplemental data - [https://images.nature.com/full/nature-
assets/nnano/journal/v...](https://images.nature.com/full/nature-
assets/nnano/journal/vaop/ncurrent/extref/nnano.2017.134-s1.pdf)

------
justintocci
Ok, paper supposedly published here but searching finds no articles
[http://www.nature.com/nnano/index.html](http://www.nature.com/nnano/index.html)

~~~
CatMtKing
I think it's this one
[https://www.nature.com/nnano/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nnan...](https://www.nature.com/nnano/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nnano.2017.134.html)

~~~
prefect42
...which has reference #14 has Sen listed as the author of another article
(can't find direct link), here's #14 though: Sen, C. K. & Ghatak, S. miRNA
control of tissue repair and regeneration. Am. J. Pathol. 185, 2629–2640
(2015).

------
162256
they used "projection lithography, contact photolithography, and deep reactive
ion etching –DRIE- to fabricate silicon-based TNT devices.

not clear what's proprietary.

